# snowballs stuck in fur



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

When I lived up north and had my collie, I used a hair dryer to get them out.


----------



## toliva (Nov 24, 2011)

I was thinking a hair dryer too!


----------



## Iggy987 (Oct 1, 2009)

I wish I could use a hair dryer but she's scared of the noise.


----------



## rhondas (Sep 10, 2010)

When this happens to my golden, I have him stand in the bathtub and I take a warm washcloth and wipe him down. I have to wet the washcloth numerous times until all the ice balls melt and then I towel dry him.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

I seem to recall an Aussie friend saying she'd spray her dog with Pam cooking spray. Or you could try Cowbow Magic detangler and shine product - at least that would soak into the coat.


----------



## jpajinag (Nov 25, 2010)

We are in Alaska and have always rinsed our Maltese in luke warm water, so far our Golden has gotten very few snow balls and we have been able to just break them apart. As far as paws go though Mushers Secret works great at protecting their feet 

Mushers Secret-all season paw protection for your dog


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

I use the warm water as well from a plant watering container to melt the entangled, matted snow. I like the idea of using the bath tub but then I've got to clean it out after toweling off the dog and that's just too much work. 

Pete


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

Work now on getting your dog used to the hair dryer. Tucker was scared of it at first, now he loves it. He even taps me now when I stop. When he is all dry, he then proceeds to the back door and whines to go out again....


----------

